# My very fat rainforest scorpion



## grub73 (Jan 23, 2009)

This is my very fat scorpion , i dont know if she is preggers or just ready for a moult


----------



## Gavin (Jan 23, 2009)

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 23, 2009)

LOL I'd be betting on VERY preggers!


----------



## Chris1 (Jan 23, 2009)

holy crap,...!!!


----------



## Vassallo2008 (Jan 23, 2009)

OMG its huge .... Preggyyy  Grats


----------



## Khagan (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow looks like it's gonna explode lol.


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 23, 2009)

Moult, i have quite alot of Liocheles and NONE look like that while gravid, definately moult time. All my young ones look like that just before moulting.


----------



## PhilK (Jan 23, 2009)

Definitely not gravid. It'll be moulting soon though!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jan 23, 2009)

WOW!!! Its HUUUUGE!!!!


----------



## grub73 (Jan 23, 2009)

thanks all


----------



## LauraM (Jan 23, 2009)

TAKE COVER!!!!!! I THINK ITS GOING TO EXPLODE


----------



## Camo (Jan 23, 2009)

That looks so cool. My brother bred scorpions for a while.


----------



## grub73 (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi all just let u kow that she died last night


----------



## kupper (Jan 24, 2009)

bugger must have been preggas then , some of my southern rock scorpians would do that used to **** me up a wall


----------



## KaaTom (Jan 24, 2009)

grub73 said:


> Hi all just let u kow that she died last night


 
Aaaawwww thats so sad :cry: RIP


----------



## snakie (Jan 24, 2009)

*scorpion*

how did it die...did it explode any sry bout that my snake died the other day...
i know how it feels:cry:


----------



## trogdor1988 (Jan 24, 2009)

Im guessing it had a bad moult? Or was it to hot around your area last night? Or to dry?


----------

